

What are Hulu's owners really selling? - bproper
http://allthingsd.com/20110622/what-are-hulus-owners-really-selling/

======
chopsueyar
What is their advertising revenue versus subscription revenue?

I have Hulu plus and I really don't care for it. I don't like the commercials
forced upon me. Originally, Hulu would display the length of the commercial
and keep it under 30 seconds. Hulu has been increasing commercial lengths and
frequency and sometimes removes the time display for commercials, particularly
the longer commercials.

I would like if Hulu had a 'channel' where I could watch a continuous stream
of all the ads Hulu served. I do like commercials, but not the way the
commercials interrupt the viewing experience, unlike Netflix.

Also, rewind and fast-forward is severely delayed. If you watch a TV show, and
you missed something right before it went to commercial, you cannot rewind and
watch the portion again and then the commercial. You must wait through the 2
one minute commercials to be able to rewind 15 seconds backward, but it takes
another 10 seconds for the streaming server to respond to the request to
rewind backwards for 15 seconds.

Compared to Netflix streaming, it is an inferior product technically. Netflix
seems to have every movie Hulu Plus has, but charges less. Rewind and Fast-
forward are near instant.

Netflix could kill Hulu by offering an enhanced TV streaming tier of service.
I would rather give my money to Netflix. I would probably pay up to $30/month,
maybe $35 if Netflix offered current season Comedy Central shows and Modern
Family.

Why is Workaholics delayed by 3 episodes on Hulu?

~~~
tom9729
Is that really the case with commercials and rewinding? I don't use Hulu
frequently (I either buy the DVDs or torrent), but I thought that once you
watched a commercial you could skip back and forth over it without having to
watch it again.

~~~
ydant
On the iPad version, at least, you often have to re-watch commercials because
you rewind, or because the player bugged out and you had to close it and re-
open it.

It really is an inferior experience compared to Netflix.

------
wccrawford
"because the company couldn’t secure long-term exclusive content licenses from
its owners."

Why is it that everyone thinks they need exclusivity? Hulu doesn't have enough
infrastructure already to maintain their customer base? Seems to me they've
got more than enough... PCs, Game Consoles, even some TVs have built-in
support for it... And few others have any support at all.

